# Bloody discharge



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a female mouse, who is having some seriously bloody discharge from her vagina.
It's fresh, red blood, slightly clotty/mucusy, but there's enough of it that it made me worry.
It's semi-possible that she may have had a miscarriage of some kind, because (gross, but I had to look) I looked at her vaginal opening, and it was a bit stretched, not much, but enough that you could see it.

I don't suppose it's as simple as she's in heat, is it? That's way too much blood.

I have a bad feeling she is having a prolapse. 
Could someone tell me if this is a symptom of a prolapse?

Or if it is a symptom of something else?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Is she pregnant?

She may have given birth but eaten the babies?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She could have been pregnant, but she hasn't been in with the male long enough for it to have been a normal pregnancy. Only a week or two at the most.

:/


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean, to be a bit more graphic, there was enough blood that, while I was holding her, it was getting on my hand quite a bit. It wasn't just left over blood, she seemed to be actively bleeding.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

In my experience that is unusual amount of blood even for a miscarriage/pregnancy related issue. Others may have different experience.

Could it be a wound inflicted on the genital area by another mouse? I find mice do tend to attack each other in the delicate areas around the vents.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 100% sure it was coming from inside of the mouse.
If I check on her in a little while, and she either hasn't had a litter, or hasn't stopped bleeding, I'm going to cull her.

And if she's lucky enough to come out of this okay, she'll be removed from breeding immediately.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The only time I've seen vaginal bleeding in a mousie was from a rough delivery, with dead babies found in little bits. The doe died later that evening. I'll cross my fingers for a better outcome in yours.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a feeling it's bad. The only time I've ever seen it, was on a mouse that was already dead. (One that I did an autopsy on)

I haven't had her in there long enough for her to even be 'mostly' pregnant. If she did deliver premature babies, I probably wouldn't even be able to recognize them as babies. :/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh. Sorry, hon.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Does she look hunched, in pain or distress?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She looked fine, and alert.

I actually just went in to check on her, and make a decision, annnd. . . There's some blood on their popsicle stick house, and some on their litter, and toilet paper tube, but she seems to have stopped bleeding completely for now. She's cleaned herself up, and looks fine. . .

I'd still like to know what happened. I don't think it's normal. I'll probably move her into the retired doe cage, just to be safe.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a rat that had a prolapse, same symptoms as your mouse and an unbelievable amount of blood. I was under contract to have the rat operated on, so the prolapse was stitched back in. Unfortunately it happened again just a few later, so she was euthanised. She wasn't displaying any sign of distress and was as curious and friendly as ever.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Id keep an eye on her for signs of prolapse, I probably wouldnt introduce her into a new tank until she has recovered a bit. Of course if she was intended as a breeding doe then maybe its better not to risk breeding from her.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So a female mouse with a prolapse, may not show signs of distress? :/
Ughhh. . . She had such a nice coat. . . Why me/this poor mouse?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I had one doe with a prolapse... there was quite a bit of blood, and a lump next to her vagina, but in herself she looked and acted fine, apart from the occasional licking of her vent.

It does sound to me like this is a prolaspe, I would personally remove her from breeding, keep an eye on her for anymore bleeding and/or obvious pain.

I'm sorry this has happened... the sucky part of breeding =o/

W xx


----------

